# Tuross Area 9/12 - 21/12



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi ya Canberrian's & South Coasters,
I'll be on leave up at Tuross for a few weeks in Dec and it would be great to catch up with some of you guys.
I'd love to head outside and maybe get into some kings, snapper and *****'s
If anyone's around at that time, drop me a line


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ill be moving to batemans Bay in November and will be very keen to meet up and get out for a fish anytime, ill keep an eye on this thread for updates.  8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds good Red.
Thanks for the Lake tips too.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome Rod, the timing is good for me, I'll be there with bells on


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Bump.
It's almost time to head to the beautiful townlet of Tuross for me and the fam.
For those that are able to head on down to the South Coast, when's the best dates?
I'll be there from Sunday 9/12 to Sat 22/12.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

IF the truck comes out of the FIXIT SHOP tomorrow, we will be heading for the council campgrounds at Moruya Heads for the weekend. Son is trying to get his family into camping 

Dont know what the rain has done to the esturaries, but will have the yaks, and will have a couple of beach poles too.

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeG699gAAAtXgAAQQIMAAhAAN+3egCAAVFA0ZGQABU9TE8hkh6jelFCs+hJlLPnqEbItwbNXaZVsoo93+4jMSQxuEiZaEOPsSTrfxj45dq5IrUHxdyRThQkOG699gA==


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

granpop said:


> Dont know what the rain has done to the esturaries, but will have the yaks, and will have a couple of beach poles too.
> 
> Dave


Without seeing them, I'd say it made them murky and full of jewfish. Which is perfect.  Nothing beats jewfish in esturies, it's like a little peice of NT on our doorsteps.

I'll be in the bay area from the 27th til the 4th or something. If anyone else is down there, and wants to yak it, I'm in. Unless you go offshore.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWViMgaIAABhfgAAQaIcAEBAhFAA/75/gIACKhqp/qTTNJ6pp+qbJpA9Rgg1NDJGgDQAaGR0XCcpv9flhe73r915RpbFDHCF5Q/ISytpsmClSI5EQBARcbHF1TFi8CVcmxno77xkZB4kM6LBKtTeWeN5zhd5bTETCrTPpIF9REPC471qwp4tdae7m7swR9aFoNCgj5oEqJU9dDD1hY/F3JFOFCQWIyBog


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

No probs Red.
PM Sent


----------



## Snappahead (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll hopefully have my kayak in the next few days, and I'd love to get down that way to try it out. Don't expect any tips for hot spots or how to catch the fish in the area though - I am a complete n00b


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

i'll be down at the near barlings beach from the 9th to the 14th. i might have a little wonder to tuross to see what its like. Hopefully see some of you Akff members while i'm down their.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Snappahead (Nov 17, 2007)

No worries. I actually just lashed out and grabbed a sport for the wife...she's been hassling me ever since I told her I wasn't buying a two seater and ordered the revo. Not sure she'll be keen on an early start though, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I've been in Tuross since Sat and the fishing is fairly quite.
Mind you, we've been exlusively using poppers for Whiting, Flathead & Bream.
However, I did pick up a 42cm Bream on the Flyrod using a Gurgler (popper) which was a PB for any type of fishing  
Just thought I'd let you all know before making plans for this weekend.
I'm in no matter where we go on Sat


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

